# make creamed honey in mini fridge?



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I sprung for a $30 wine cooler off of craigslist after reading all the advice and an article in the American Bee Journal. It has a dial not a digital temp. I wished it had the digital but oh well. I used a digital point thermometer that I think was working. Made a 20 pound batch and jarred it in 14 ounce glass bear jars. Haven't sold any yet but I sure like it.


----------



## drupe (May 20, 2009)

I made my first batch of creamed honey (10 lbs) recently and used a mini fridge that I had in the garage. Left it in it for 2 weeks and worried over it. took it out and let it set for a week on a shelf and the creamed honey turned out great. I think I like it better than the liquid. I am getting ready to make more this week. so the mini fridge worked good, I set it on the lowest setting to get it close to 57 degrees.


----------



## Ottersbugs (May 3, 2013)

Lowes has some small "wine cellars" that are about the size of mini fridges. I am not sure of how much they are but I wonder if they would work as well...


----------

